# Bip Bip : le G5 qui chante avec Tiger



## neopium (29 Avril 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,

 J'ai installé Tiger hier sur mon G5 2*2GHz. Pour l'instant tout va bien (ou presque). J'ai remarqué un bruit assez gênant, même s'il est faible : il y a une sorte de "bip" qui émane toutes les secondes des entrailles de mon ordinateur. Ce n'est pas un vrai bip, mais un petit bruit strident qui ressemble au bruit que fait ma Radeaon 9600XT quand elle se met à calculer. J'ai par exemple l'impression que le bruit devient constant lorsque j'affiche l'image de ma webcam avec iChat 3... mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il s'agisse du même bruit... peut-être un autre qui se rajoute par dessus ? Bref, sous Panther, ça m'était déjà arrivé, lorsque certaines applications (comme Dreamweaver) étaient ouvertes... c'est assez stressant, surtout qu'avec Tiger, c'est tout le temps. Je ne peux plus garder mon ordinateur allumer si je veux dormir à côté...
 D'autre part, l'effet génie d'une fenêtre se glissant dans le dock est saccadé... alors qu'il était complètement fluide avant... pb de pilotes de la 9600XT ? Manque d'huile dans mes ventilos (bizarre car le bruit n'accélère pas ou ne ralenti pas avec la vitesse des ventilos) ? Qq1 a-t-il eu une expérience similaire ? Possesserus de 9600XT et de G5, tout va bien chez vous ?
 Merci
 @+


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Avril 2005)

Ce serait pas un probleme d'alim ?


----------



## neopium (29 Avril 2005)

et comment je vérifie ça ?
C'est assez difficile de repérer d'où vient le bruit... dès que j'enlève le panneau en plastique, les ventilateurs se mettent en route et j'entends plus rien... je sais qu'il y avait eu des alums défectueuses, mais c'était sur la première version du G5, non ? Le mien a été acheté en septembre dernier, c'est donc un rev B


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2005)

ton disque dur ne serai pas un maxtor ?


----------



## neopium (29 Avril 2005)

euh, je ne sais pas (je suis au boulot, impossible de vérifier). C'est le 160Go livré avec les G5 par Apple


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Avril 2005)

Tu dois d'abord essayer les "basics" et voir si ca change qq chose a ton probleme :

- PRAM
- NVRAM
- PMU
- Demarrer sur le disque et regarder si le probleme est tjrs pareil


----------



## Original-VLM (29 Avril 2005)

neopium a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai installé Tiger hier sur mon G5 2*2GHz. Pour l'instant tout va bien (ou presque). J'ai remarqué un bruit assez gênant, même s'il est faible : il y a une sorte de "bip" qui émane toutes les secondes des entrailles de mon ordinateur. Ce n'est pas un vrai bip, mais un petit bruit strident qui ressemble au bruit que fait ma Radeaon 9600XT quand elle se met à calculer. J'ai par exemple l'impression que le bruit devient constant lorsque j'affiche l'image de ma webcam avec iChat 3... mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'il s'agisse du même bruit... peut-être un autre qui se rajoute par dessus ? Bref, sous Panther, ça m'était déjà arrivé, lorsque certaines applications (comme Dreamweaver) étaient ouvertes... c'est assez stressant, surtout qu'avec Tiger, c'est tout le temps. Je ne peux plus garder mon ordinateur allumer si je veux dormir à côté...
> D'autre part, l'effet génie d'une fenêtre se glissant dans le dock est saccadé... alors qu'il était complètement fluide avant... pb de pilotes de la 9600XT ? Manque d'huile dans mes ventilos (bizarre car le bruit n'accélère pas ou ne ralenti pas avec la vitesse des ventilos) ? Qq1 a-t-il eu une expérience similaire ? Possesserus de 9600XT et de G5, tout va bien chez vous ?
> ...



+1 Même config a peu de choses pret, même soucis


----------



## Maxx (29 Avril 2005)

Pareil, mais essentiellement sur les jeux en plein écran. Une sorte de sifflement strident qui ressemble à des acouphènes et qui s'arrête quand on revient au finder.

Config: pwmac g5 2*1,8ghz,  9600,  1go de ram


----------



## jeanba3000 (29 Avril 2005)

Ça ne serait pas le réglage de performance du processeur dans les préférences économie d'énergie, onglet options, qui serait sur maximal au lieu de automatique ? Il me semble qu'il y a un truc là-dessus et que mettre en automatique règle le souci parfois.


----------



## Maxx (29 Avril 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne serait pas le réglage de performance du processeur dans les préférences économie d'énergie, onglet options, qui serait sur maximal au lieu de automatique ? Il me semble qu'il y a un truc là-dessus et que mettre en automatique règle le souci parfois.



non, en automatique chez moi.


----------



## macinside (29 Avril 2005)

neopium a dit:
			
		

> euh, je ne sais pas (je suis au boulot, impossible de vérifier). C'est le 160Go livré avec les G5 par Apple




regarde dans information système Apple pour connaître le type de disque dur, si c'est un maxtor ouvre la porte pour voir si tes bip viennes du disque dur ou d'ailleurs


----------



## Webmr (29 Avril 2005)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=96733&page=1&pp=20


----------



## neopium (1 Mai 2005)

effectivement, c'est un maxtor... et effectivement, en passant les perf à auto, le bruit disparait (au repos en tout cas)... j'ai pas encore eu le temps de lire l'autre sujet, je rentre à peine de we... je m'y met de suite... en tout cas, merci pour votre aide


----------



## YannisA (1 Mai 2005)

Salut,

Depuis que j'ai installe Tiger...j'ai aussi un phénomène de "tip" à certains moments (environ toutes les 15 mins)...J'ai un PM mono 1,8 avec un disque maxtor de 250GB et une ATI 9600...ce bruit ne me gene pas mais je le trouve bizarre..et c'est depuis tiger??? Ce bruit semble bien lié au disque (les tetes de lecture ??)..J'ai les performance sur Automatique....


----------



## Webmr (2 Mai 2005)

Apple m'a indiqué que cela venait de l'alimentation et de la faire changer...
J'ai donc vérifier par la suite et en me mettant à l'arrière du PowerMac je m'aperçois que le bruit vient bien de l'alimentation... Vérifiez si c'est pas l'alim chez vous aussi...
Mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que moi j'ai pas besoins de Tiger pour que le bruit apparaît, je suis sous Panther.


----------



## neopium (2 Mai 2005)

argh, c'est pénible, ça... le bruit est revenu... plus léger qu'en perf max, mais il est là qd même... j'ai mis l'oreille vite fait avt de partir au boulot au niveau de l'alim... pas évident que ça vienne de là... en tout cas, ça vient pas du disque dur...
Tu as réussi à échanger ton alim alors ? T'es obligé de trimballer le G5 ? ça saoule grave, ça... le revendeur le plus proche est à 50 bornes ! Et en plein centre ville : la galère pour se garer... Et si je débarque là-bas uniquement avec mon alim, ça peut marcher ? Il faut vraiment ramener le Mac là où on l'a acheté ou n'importe quel Apple Center fait l'affaire ?


----------



## Webmr (2 Mai 2005)

Le problème c'est qu'il faut vraiment ramener ton mac pour qu'il te changent l'alimentation...
Mais tu peux pas seulement ramener l'alimentation car je vois mal comment tu va la démonter... (faut démonter tout le PM pour enlever le châssis d'après ce que je voit...)
Au faite c'est pas chez un revendeur mais dans un centre de réparation apple je crois bien...


----------



## domdom751 (28 Novembre 2007)

bonjour à tous :
moi aussi meme blême,
mais si c'est le meme probleme que ma pomme 
voir ici tres tres interessant à voir absolument et merci à lui.
http://www.caddpower.com/cms/osxchirp.htm

dominique

sory pour les fautes


----------



## furbie (3 Novembre 2008)

Alors tout d'abord merci à Dom Dom.

Je croyais que le probleme venait de mon nouveau DD.(un maxtor!)
Mais je viens aussi d'installer Tiger,et moi aussi si je met les proc à "automatique" au lieu de "maximal" ça stoppe les Bip..bip..

*Mais j'ai un prob:*
Je dois mettre mes proc en "maximal" car j'utilise Logic Express qui le recommande.
Mais j'ose pas trop downloader chud sans savoir pourquoi ces bip..bip...

Est ce que ces Bips sont une alerte de mes processeurs qui surchauffent en position "max"?
Dans ce cas n'est ce pas dangereux de shunter cette alarme via shud?

Cherche expert sur la question,
merci d'avance.

Mathieu


----------



## furbie (3 Novembre 2008)

Bon apparement le Allow nap fait tourner les prc en plein gaz tout le temps,pas recommandé...
Je pense qu ele mieux est de laisser en automatique,pour ma part quand je passe 
sur Logic Express je reentend les bip bip,j'en deduis donc que Logic fait passer les processeurs en max quand il en a besoin.

J'attends confirmation et avis à tous veux qui sont passé en allow nap,lisez ce topic
http://translate.google.fr/translat....php/t-161965.html&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&sl=en&tl=fr
Pas rassurant du tout!!...


----------



## furbie (3 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ton disque dur ne serai pas un maxtor ?



Si je viens d'installer Tiger 10.4.11 sur un maxtor 500Go Diamond Max 21.

Je n'arrive pas à bien localiser le bip bip,mais quand je boot sur mon autre disque panther,
j'ai pas ce bip bip.

Et ce bip bip est present que en processeur "maximal"

PLEASE SOS, on dirait un bip de cardiogramme d'hopital! flippant!...


----------



## furbie (3 Novembre 2008)

ça semble un prob tres rependu et apparemment deconnecter le allaw nap est la seule solution.
http://translate.google.fr/translat...=20040601142834620&hl=fr&ie=UTF-8&sl=en&tl=fr

Pour ma part je deconnecte pas ce allaw nap tant que j'ai pas plus d'info.
d'autres personnes ont ce probleme à ce jour?Car apparement tous les topics datent.


----------



## soukouss (5 Novembre 2008)

salut les mac users

j'ai eu un probleme assez similaire, que j'ai résolu presque completement.
ma config : 
G5 bi 1.8, OSX Panther.
J'avais des bruits ( bip, grrrr ) très perceptibles pendant un téléchargement de page web ou déplacement de fenetre sur le bureau. Ces bruits je les entendais uniquement en sortie de certains appareils audio de mon home studio, et un de mes synthés en particulier.

Il est important de noter que dans mon cas, je n'avais des bruits QUE en sortie de certains instruments et non en sortie audio de l'ordinateur. Il était donc clair que les bruits de fonctionnement du G5 étaient transmis d'une manière ou d'une autre à l'instrument, et que celui-ci le re-transmettait par ces sorties audio. 
C'était soit par les cables audio ( jacks symétriques ), soit par le réseau électrique. J'ai fait l'essai de décabler les jacks audio, le probleme persistait. C'était donc par le réseau électrique.

J'ai alors essayer de résoudre le probleme en enlevant la terre ( avec un adaptateur ) sur l'ordinateur, puis sur le synthé, puis sur la console de mixage. Aucun effet, sauf ajout d'un "hum" enorme en sortie du synthé quand je lui ai enlevé sa terre.
Ensuite j'ai essayé *en branchant la prise électrique du G5 sur une autre multiprise* que celle du synthé. Et là ça a atténué de moitié les bruits ( bip, grrr ).

Ensuite j'ai diminué la vitesse du processeur. J'ai mis sur *"Automatique" à la place de "Maximum"*. Ca a encore baissé les bruits de moitié.


----------



## furbie (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Pour ma part ce test n'a pas changé les bruits,mais en effet mettre en automatique stoppe les bruits,mais les stoppe car l'automatique met les proc en position reduite la plupart du temps.
Par exemple si je lance logic express mes proc se lancent en MAX et les bruits reviennent...

Mais en tout cas tu m'a rappellé les conductions liés aux cables et j'ai du coup enlevé ce "U" 
de multiprises qui entourait mon G5 ,ce qui ne lui fera sans doute pas de mal au contraire, mais pas de changement au sujet des bruits...

EN tout cas j'hallucinne car j'ai jamais eu ce bruit sous Panther, et j'ai deux boots panther et Tiger.Depuis que j'ai lancé Tiger j'ai ce bruit et maintenant je l'ai aussi sur Panther.
Mais j'ai aussi changé les disques dur depuis,donc peut etre que le sproblemes s'entremelent.

Franchement c'est rageant car à part ce probleme,passer sous tiger est vraiment bien.
Et je rajoute qu'apparement des gens on ce probleme depuis panther,mais qu'apparement aussi de ce que j'ai lu des topics y a eu une recrudescence de ce probleme depuis la gestion de Tiger vis à vis des processeurs.

Mais une personne au debut du Topic precise que ça peut venir de Maxtor DD et j'ai racheté que des maxtors Diamond Max 21...*quelqu'un a des infos sur des bip bip lié au Maxtor en boot Tiger ou totu simplement installé sur un G5 power pc*


----------

